# Bettafishfins journal



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

I got my betta, Fabio, 4 days ago and here are some pictures of his first night home! He is in a 2.5 gallon heated and filtered tank.:-D


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Does his cordal fin fold in the same place a lot, or is he a DT?  pretty guy though.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

He is beautiful, different color in every pic


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

He is a doubletail. He's been enjoying resting in the plants at night. What a cutie!


----------

